# 85 Quantum TD Diesel Wagon- OK Price?



## scbrian (May 26, 2004)

Am in SF Bay Area, Ca. and can buy wagon with 70k overhauled engine/clutch(heads rings,bearings, IP pump) for $3000. Generic paint job couple years ago, decent interior but needs one better seat and door panel plus tires. Is this average or good deal- have 83 TD vanagon so be same engine which is advantage. Waying this against an 88 fox wagon, 170-180 compression, recent 5 speed and clutch last month, straight body and no rust with fair paint. Only prob. is doesn't idle well during warm-up, must pump gas till warms up and then runs and idles fine. Odometer says 029??? but doubt could be original. Any input anybody??….thanks, Brian


----------



## jamesbush (Jan 2, 2006)

scbrian said:


> Am in SF Bay Area, Ca. and can buy wagon with 70k overhauled engine/clutch(heads rings,bearings, IP pump) for $3000. Generic paint job couple years ago, decent interior but needs one better seat and door panel plus tires. Is this average or good deal- have 83 TD vanagon so be same engine which is advantage. Waying this against an 88 fox wagon, 170-180 compression, recent 5 speed and clutch last month, straight body and no rust with fair paint. Only prob. is doesn't idle well during warm-up, must pump gas till warms up and then runs and idles fine. Odometer says 029??? but doubt could be original. Any input anybody??….thanks, Brian


Same price? I'd go for the Quantum myself. At 3k it's fair. 

If they're asking the same for the fox, I'd pass. The issue keeping it from running cold is probably a simple fix, if it's gasoline powered. But asking that much for it, unless it's showroom quality, is kinda absurd. 

The thing about these cars is owners know they're rare, ask big bucks, but nobody wants them besides us weirdos, so they never sell. 

If I were you, I'd jump on the quantum, asap. talk the guy down as much as you can. I'd let the fox owner know I'm interested but 3k is way more then you're willing to pay, maybe in a couple weeks he'll drop his price enough to where you can have both!

:thumbup:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

If it was bored With new Pistons, on the rebuild, still a little high. 

Re-ringed VW diesels do not last long. The Block bore wears with a taper and just putting rings in it is a very small short lived bandaid.


----------



## scbrian (May 26, 2004)

*Quantum TD Wagon- good buy at $3k?*



jamesbush said:


> Same price? I'd go for the Quantum myself. At 3k it's fair.
> 
> If they're asking the same for the fox, I'd pass. The issue keeping it from running cold is probably a simple fix, if it's gasoline powered. But asking that much for it, unless it's showroom quality, is kinda absurd.
> 
> ...


Appreciate input. The Fox is $900. Quantum is 3k solid and I've known the seller for years and the diesel is what I prefer, just didn't want to pay more than it's worth…thanks, Brian


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

eurowner said:


> If it was bored With new Pistons, on the rebuild, still a little high.
> 
> Re-ringed VW diesels do not last long. The Block bore wears with a taper and just putting rings in it is a very small short lived bandaid.


re-ringed anything doesn't really last. They're back to the same behavior as before in short order. In the short run it seems to work but for the long term it's not a good fix.

If condition is good I don't see this as being too expensive. I sold my diesel converted Fox 2 dr 5 speed recently for nearly that much albeit the body on the Fox was in amazing condition and the suspension had been completely redone. The only thing that it needed was a new parking brake cable and that was it, otherwise it
needed nothing.


----------

